# Crate, Gate, Playpen, Set up ?



## ccyoung (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm concerned about the potty training aspect if she is going to be left alone in a kitchen all day.


First of all, I recommend an x-pen (36" tall is suitable) to contain her in instead of your kitchen. Bored pups can chew counters, chairs, cords, etc. Its safer for them to stay contained.


Potty training is (to me) the MOST important aspect of early training. You've got to work hard right from the jump or the dogs may never get it. If you have no option but to leave her home alone all day, then it is impossible for her to hold it that long. Can you at least let her out to potty at lunch time? She will need to eat 3x/day for the first few weeks anyway.. a lunch time visit will be necessary.
Puppy pads are not recommended because they look like any rug or mat, so by training the dogs to use these, it is hard to prevent them from seeking rugs to go on down the road. They are also just wasteful! Ideally, you want to avoid your dog pottying inside at all costs. If you cant let her out several times during the day, at least consider a 'potty' option that is closest to the consistency of outside. I've seen mulch or pine shaving set ups and grass-y pet potty areas.


I used an x-pen with a grassy potty pad area and protected my floors with a cheap shower curtain (water proof) with washable cloth absorbent pads and towels on top. My s/o still let him out and fed lunch during a lunch break. Now he just takes him to work! 


That being said - I am excited for you! Be prepared for some rough nights ahead and diligent training - but it is WELL WORTH IT!!! She will need to potty during the night sometimes so its best to keep her crate in the bedroom with you. She will cry for her littermates and attention early on too - can't just toss her in another room!! My pup was 10wks old yesterday.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have also used my kitchen as a puppy containment area for their first weeks with me. I blocked off all 3 entrances to the kitchen with 32" baby gates. It worked well for me but do NOT forget to puppy proof the area. Those cords to appliances can be dangerous as can outlets. I actually got down on my hands and knees to look at things from a "puppy perspective" to puppy proof. Please do not leave a collar on your puppy when he is in the crate. Collars can get hung up on the crate and strangle or injure your puppy. 
I never used puppy pads as I think it only confuses the dog. When I have gotten puppies I have made sure I was.with them 24/7 the first week or so. When I did return to work I was lucky enough to have family and friends who could check in on them to feed, walk, potty and exercise them. 
An x-pen (or playpen as you called it) is a great thing. I have used mine when I have needed to be outside and can't keep a constant eye on the puppy. Even though my yard is fenced there are landscape rocks, mulch and plants that I did not want him to get into. I would set the x-pen under a tree in the shade and put toys and water in it. It allowed me a few minutes worry-free to weed the garden. Goldens are very prone to picking up and attempting to eat things they shouldn't (I called Bailey the "galloping gourmet" as a puppy) so unless you can keep a CONSTANT eye on your puppy in the yard an x-pen is valuable. 
Also I would recommend moving the crate to your bedroom at night if possible. Your puppy will probably sleep better if he can see you and, if he sleeps better so will you.
Good luck and enjoy those first few weeks. They are exhausting but SO worth it!


----------



## jmk2888 (May 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your replies.

I work close by and I will come back during lunch time to feed and take her out to the bathroom.
The puppy pad is for emergency use, I will potty train her extensively as much as I can.

How about this fake grass ?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ICVHY5I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I will prep my kitchen area, no cords, no rugs, no trash can, nothing much except for tile floors with some cabinets and tall counter tops.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

The crate may be big for an 8 week old. The ones we got have spacers to adjust as the pup grows. You don't want too much extra room in there to become a potty spot. After they get used to the crate they generally won't go where they sleep. It worked that way for us. Amber is 4 months and we just opened the crates to full.


----------

